# Huawai Smartphones - Nehmen oder lassen?



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2020)

Eine Vertragsverlängerung bei meinem Mobilfunk-Provider steht an, da wollte ich meinen bestehenden Tarif zusammen mit nen Huawai P30 Lite nehmen,  würde  am Ende genauso viel kosten wie jetzt ohne Smartphone. 

Das Huawai selbst würde meinen Ansprüchen eigentlich genügen, nur ist da ja noch die Sache mit dem US-Boykott. Updates und so werden von Huawai weiterhin kommen, ein Update von Android 9 auf 10 hingegen nicht.

Da frage ich mich: Ist das für  mich als Verbraucher egal oder sollte ich doch eine andere Marke nehmen weil mir sonst die Begrenzung auf Android 9 früher oder später  zum Problem werden könnte?


----------



## MichaelG (9. März 2020)

Ich wäre bei Huawei vorsichtig. Keine Android-Versorgung mehr gegeben, keine App-Unterstützung. Da gibt es dann wohl eigene Software. Aber wie dann die App-Unterstützung hierbei aussehen wird, ob die Apps von Android kompatibel sein werden ?


----------



## Bonkic (9. März 2020)

das p30 lite sollte eigentlich noch android 10 bekommen. offenbar wird es sogar gerade ausgerollt. kann bei deinem provider uu natürlich anders aussehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das p30 lite sollte eigentlich noch android 10 bekommen. offenbar wird es sogar gerade ausgerollt. kann bei deinem provider uu natürlich anders aussehen.


Womöglich kommt da nur die "New Edition" zum Zuge?

Edit:
Wenn die Info stimmt gilt  es wohl doch für beide.

https://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Tests-Handy-Huawei-P30-Lite-New-Edition-24851387.html

Okay,  dann würde  ich es doch nehmen. Bis zur nächsten Vertragsverlängerung  sollte ich bestimmt damit auskommen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. März 2020)

da stehts ganz offiziell.
https://consumer.huawei.com/de/support/upgrade-plan/


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2020)

Selbst wenn es bei Android 9 bleiben würde, wäre das erst in vielen Jahren u.U. ein Problem.


----------

